# MacBook Pro Internal Speakers/Headphone Jack Not Working



## macuser3 (Aug 4, 2011)

My Macbook Pro Mac OS X version 10.6 speakers and headphone jack have completely stopped working.

Everytime i press the volume keys this symbol shows up: http://pygmytwylyte.org/pics/volume_key_disabled.jpg

In the days following up to it completely not working there were loud crackling scraggly noises coming from the internal speakers.

Anyone have any insight as to what the problem is? Could I have just blown the speakers out or would that mean that the headphone jack would still work? Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

Plug a headphone into the jack and see if you get sound. Make sure the sound is not muted.

Do you have warranty still active or apples extended care? You should take it to an Apple repair store.


----------



## macuser3 (Aug 4, 2011)

i dont have warranty or apple care....

i tried the headphone thing but it didnt work - do you think it could be a software issue? any ideas how to reinstall audio software?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you used any other hardware plugged into your Mac? Have you run any odd software or games? Have you been moving or deleting anything on your Mac?


----------

